# Suche "gelegenheits" MMORPG



## CByte (18. April 2022)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich würde gern nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein nettes MMORPG spielen,
kenne mich aber derzeit absolut nicht aus was gut ist und "sinnvoll".

Meine Vorlieben.
Ich mag kein PVP. Leveln und sammeln find ich super und auch in der Gruppe mal losziehen ist toll.
Aber alles sollte auch Solo machbar sein. 
Wie hieß das früher "Hack and Slay".
Grafik kann auch etwas älter sein, aber bitte keine knallbunten Anime Grafiken wie bei "Nostale".

Eines wäre mir noch sehr wichtig. 
Ich möchte schnell und gelegentlich spielen können.
Also auch mal Abends nur für eine Stunde ohne ewig erst zu irgendwelchen Welten oder Dungeons laufen zu müssen.

Wenn ich etwas vergessen habe, dann einfach fragen.
Danke euch.


----------

